

Universal payment API coming from Paypal veterans - paladium
http://www.paymodo.co/

======
paladium
Picking a payment provider and integrating with it can be confusing and time
consuming. Paymodo simplifies the process by helping you pick the right ones
for your industry whether you are developing an application for eCommerce,
non-profit, web, mobile, online or offline. Paymodo also allows you to
integrate multiple providers using a simple and elegant API. The API supports
many languages including Ruby on Rails, Python, Java and others. Finally,
Paymodo lets you test multiple payment solutions using a single sandbox.

